# Sofoklis Schortsianitis performance at World Juniors



## GreekStyler (Apr 30, 2003)

Greece beat Peurto Rico 100 - 83

Sofoklis had 26pts (9 -13 2pts) and 14 rebounds. Also he broke the backboard with a slam dunk!!!!!!!!!!!..lol

Another greek nba prospect Costas Vasiliadis had 32points (5 -10 2pts, 4 - 11 3 pts) and 6 rebounds.

Also Stratos Perperoglou another good prospect had 22 points.


----------



## GreekStyler (Apr 30, 2003)

Sorry the score was 103 - 83


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Hehe, Sofoklis broke the backboard eh?....Baby Shaq indeed...

Good numbers by him....


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

They were playing Puerto Rico. That's like the Lakers playing my church league team.  Anyone think Sofo has a chip on his shoulder though?


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

i think sofooklis will grow to be 6ft 11 or 7ft and be a center. i think he is a great addition to the clippers and i wish the spurs had picked him. i think he will be a top ten talent from this draft and a great player. he and eddy curry i believe will be dominant centers in 4 or 5yrs


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

Sofo broke the backboard


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Anyone think Sofo has a chip on his shoulder though?


 Why would you say that?


----------



## waitandsee (Jun 4, 2003)




----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

Other foreign prospects' stats

Ha Seung Jin had 16 pts (7/9 FG) and 10 boards in a defeat of South Korea against Argentina

Drago Pasalic had 20 points (4/9) and 22 rebounds eek: ) in a victory of Croatia over Lithuania. Damir Omerhodzic played 15 min in that game and had 3 points and 4 fouls.

Yi Jianlian had 24 points (8/16 FG), 12 boards, 3 blks and 3 assists ina defeat of China against Nigeria


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

Kostas Vasiliadis one of the best SG prospects in Europe had 32 points 6 rebounds 4 assists and 3 steals........


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JustinYoung</b>!
> They were playing Puerto Rico. That's like the Lakers playing my church league team.  Anyone think Sofo has a chip on his shoulder though?


Why do yo underestimate PR so much? They always send good teams at the WCs.


----------



## Will (Jun 24, 2003)

*?*

Where can I get stats on the Australian team or any other teams?


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

For stats visit 
http://www.galanissportsdata.com/basketball/WJM/GroupA/a1day.asp?d=u


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BobbyDigital32</b>!
> Why would you say that?


Maybe because he fell to the 2nd round?

He's eager to make people regret that decision.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

I still don't know how Sofo dropped so low. He is better than a second rounder but I guess teams just didn't want to risk paying an 18 year old gurantee money. I would take him over Perkins ANY DAY.


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JustinYoung</b>!
> They were playing Puerto Rico. That's like the Lakers playing my church league team.  Anyone think Sofo has a chip on his shoulder though?


Puerto Rico is a good team. They are playing the WC, Brazil and Canada aren't.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> I still don't know how Sofo dropped so low. He is better than a second rounder but I guess teams just didn't want to risk paying an 18 year old gurantee money. I would take him over Perkins ANY DAY.



Obviously no inside info here, but things I've read say that teams were turned off by 2 things mainly. One was that his offensive game isn't very refined. He has a soft touch, but doesn't have the moves to get good looks consistently. And the other being that he wanted to stay overseas for another year. Being that he was a late first rounder in most books, this could have made him drop to the 2nd.

But I think it will end up being a major steal for the Clippers in the long run. Even if he only becomes a backup in the NBA, it's a very good pickup in the 2nd round.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RD</b>!
> 
> And the other being that he wanted to stay overseas for another year. Being that he was a late first rounder in most books, this could have made him drop to the 2nd.


That could be IT if it is true. I have seen Sofo and his offensive game is unpolished but that was quite awhile ago but Matthew Maurer...a scout for nbadraft.net and several int'l posters have revealed that Sofo had improved on his footwork a lot these past few months. To what extent...I cannot say. Thanks for the above info because it is something I definitely did not know because that is the BEST explaination...if it is true...of why Sofo might have dropped the way he did. Look at Lampe...the threat of not being able to negotiate a buyout dropped him out of favour by a lot of teams. 2 possible big steals in the future.:yes:


----------



## Don'tjackthethreeup (May 18, 2003)

I think the most impressive player in the World Jr is Yi Jianlian going to be the first pick whenever he comes out.


----------



## ltsook (Jun 8, 2003)

*Sofo has to work hard*

I was in the game against Puerto Rico. It took their center 5 minutes to turn around. He was too slow. Angola didn't have a player over 2 metres tall and Iran simply sucked. I like Sofoklis but he also missed 2 dunks in that game because he is heavier than he should be. At that height he should work on his vertical and stop sending kisses at the crowd.

Greece is playing Slovenia tomorrow, i'm gonna be there and i hope he will dominate over Lorbek. The competition for him is just beginning at the champioship. Keep your eyes on these games so that you'll have a better look at his performance.


----------



## crash2002 (Dec 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Don'tjackthethreeup</b>!
> I think the most impressive player in the World Jr is Yi Jianlian going to be the first pick whenever he comes out.


one of ....,OK?
he is just 16


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

Sofo had 28 points in 26 minutes today against Slovenia

http://www.galanissportsdata.com/basketball/online/onlinegameWJM.asp?game=32


----------



## GreekStyler (Apr 30, 2003)

Greece won the game by 81 - 52 against Slovenia the european champions. Sofo also outplayed Erazem Lorbek who only had 13 points. Sofo is on a mission!!!!!


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Looking good, Sofo is. If he keeps this up he may get to warm and NBA bench this year.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

suspect, where do you get these pics from?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> I guess teams just didn't want to risk paying an 18 year old gurantee money.


James, Outlaw, Ebi, Milcic, and Perkins are all 18 though (or close to it)...so that can't be the issue.


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

I hope that Sofo's rights will be traded to some other team since the Clippers already have a lot of PF's and C's.......Sofo has said that he want's to go to the NBA now...and the Clippers have a scout watching him playing...No matter how good he plays I doubt the Clippers will sign him though since they are loaded at the PF/C spot...

To RD

I get the pictures from Greek Sport Sites...If you wan't more pics of Sofo in action just tell...I will post throughout the Championship...


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

It would be much appreciated if you could post any pics you find. 

The Clippers are going to keep Sofoklis overseas this year and talk about bringing him over next year.

They are loaded at the big man spots, but moves have to be coming. Brand and Kaman are likely the future at the 4/5. Once they get Brand signed long term, they will have the flexibility to move Chris Wilcox for something. Until they get him signed, they have to keep Wilcox around just as insurance. Once Wilcox is moved, that will leave Melvin Ely as the only other guy back, and sofoklis can fight with Kaman and Ely for minutes. I think Sofoklis could take the C job away from either pretty quickly in a couple years. He isnt ready to play now, which is why I think it's a good idea to keep him overseas. Let him continue to mature and develop, that way when you bring him over, he is ready to play meaningful minutes.


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*I Would Take Perkins*

He is huge he is 6-10 bare foot with nearl y a 7-7 wingspan and has a 9-4 and 1/2 standing reach. his reach is longer than

Tyson Chandler
Chris Kaman
Curtis Borchardt
Jason Jennings
Chris Bosh

And there all nearly 7 feet or taller


----------



## GreekStyler (Apr 30, 2003)

Sofoklis had 23 pts on (5 -9 2p, 13 - 16 1p) as well as 15 rebounds against Turkey. Greece won the game by 79 to 58 to remain undefeated. Looks like its going to be a US vs Greece final. Sofo has to come up huge in that game.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

Greece just lost by a point to Croatia 72-73.

Sofo had a good game 16pts (6/10FG), 12 rebs and Drago Pasalic an even better one : 20 points (7/15) and 14 rebs. Greek shooter Vassiliadis seems to have cooled a bit : 16 pts (5/12 FG but still 4/6 3FG)

Other noticeable performances : Andrew Bogyut (Australia) had 22 points and 18 boards in a loss to the US. Paul Davis had a huge game with 28 and 15 against him.

Quarter Finals will be as follows:

USA - Slovenia
Puerto Rico - Turkey
Australia - Croatia
Greece - Lithuania (dream matchup : Kleiza vs. Sofo)


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>starvydas</b>!
> Other noticeable performances : Andrew Bogyut (Australia) had 22 points and 18 boards in a loss to the US. Paul Davis had a huge game with 28 and 15 against him.


Were here Kleiza's 42 points and 10 rebs in win over Puerto Rico mentioned?



> Quarter Finals will be as follows:
> 
> USA - Slovenia
> Puerto Rico - Turkey
> ...


Well, Quarter Finals are over, E and F group games were quarter finals, now semifinals between Australia-Craotia and Greece-Lithuania. USA with other will play for 5-8 places.

As for matchup Kleiza vs. Sofo, I think matchup can be seen only in stats, cause Kleiza is playin in SF spot lately, Jankunas moved from bench (where he doesnt belong) to start as PF. And Sofo plays center if Im correct?


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> 
> 
> Were here Kleiza's 42 points and 10 rebs in win over Puerto Rico mentioned?


Sorry dude, that's right. I didn't post it because someone already mentionned it in the "More about Linas Kleiza" thread.





> Well, Quarter Finals are over, E and F group games were quarter finals, now semifinals between Australia-Craotia and Greece-Lithuania. USA with other will play for 5-8 places.
> 
> As for matchup Kleiza vs. Sofo, I think matchup can be seen only in stats, cause Kleiza is playin in SF spot lately, Jankunas moved from bench (where he doesnt belong) to start as PF. And Sofo plays center if Im correct?


You're right, I presented it this way because they are the tournament's best two players as of now (with Paul Davis too).


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> As for matchup Kleiza vs. Sofo, I think matchup can be seen only in stats, cause Kleiza is playin in SF spot lately, Jankunas moved from bench (where he doesnt belong) to start as PF. And Sofo plays center if Im correct?


He is playing both the PF and C spot...Mostly at C though...


----------



## bujabra (Jun 14, 2003)

Perkins has got the size, Sofo does'nt! 

I was surprised to see how short he looks in that picture of him posting up! He is built like a tank though...


----------



## bujabra (Jun 14, 2003)

*Yi Jianlian*

Feed him please!!!

He's only 15 yrs old and 6'11, doctors say he will grow to 7'2!

Can you say Ming-Lite!


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> i think sofooklis will grow to be 6ft 11 or 7ft and be a center. i think he is a great addition to the clippers and i wish the spurs had picked him. i think he will be a top ten talent from this draft and a great player. he and eddy curry i believe will be dominant centers in 4 or 5yrs


He's done growing, he was an early-bloomer. Sofo must learn to play the 4.


----------

